# What's your opinion on anteaters?



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

As a fursona species.

My friend said they gave good head. -.-


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2011)

I always imagined them as a cone that shoots retractable silly string.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

The punk rockers or industrialists in music


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2011)

As a species I'm indifferent.

As a fursona species they're unusual but worth not much more note than that.

As a thread this is pretty awful.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2011)

With a skull like this, at least they're unique.






But, why an anteater in your case?


----------



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> As a thread this is pretty awful.


It beats the same old "why did you choose x fursona", "what's your fursona mean to you", "what if you were your fursona" threads that pop up so much.

Also I explained my choice in another thread, but basically just an obsession over a stupid video game with anteater characters and then the realization of how cool and underrated they actually are. Plus gotta love snouts and tongues. <3 And the bushy tails.


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2011)

eversleep said:


> It beats the same old "why did you choose x fursona", "what's your fursona mean to you", "what if you were your fursona" threads that pop up so much.
> 
> Also I explained my choice in another thread, but basically just an obsession over a stupid video game with anteater characters and then the realization of how cool and underrated they actually are. Plus gotta love snouts and tongues. <3 And the bushy tails.


 
Anteaters are pretty good, but... there's not much you can say in this thread. You've asked a question - people leave their answers. There's not really any room for discussion, or, hell, anything to be discussed.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

There's plenty to be discussed if you use your... IMAGINATION. 8D


----------



## Don (Jun 21, 2011)

I am indifferent about them. It's a unique choice for a fursona, I'll give you that.


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

Eversleep, god you are an annoying fuck.
Is it really necessary to make eight shitty threads a day?


----------



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm just really bored and wanna make friends on here.  Let's not get off-topic though. Now let's discuss...
Which anteater body part is your favorite? Mine is definately tongue. But there's so much to love. The beady little eyes. The coarse thick fur. The powerful legs. As I mentioned before, snout and tail.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I'm just really bored and wanna make friends on here.  Let's not get off-topic though. Now let's discuss...
> Which anteater body part is your favorite? Mine is definately tongue. But there's so much to love. The beady little eyes. The coarse thick fur. The powerful legs. As I mentioned before, snout and tail.


 
I am glad you are an anteater, and my favourite part is it's nose. Because it has a lot of nose to break, and I hope a mod comes and breaks yours.


----------



## epslion (Jun 21, 2011)

not a bad choice but im kinda indifferent about them


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jun 21, 2011)

Poor ants.(and other small insects, I assume) :c

Well, I guess everyone has their own tastes for food. But it'd be pretty sweet if Wolves, Foxes, and Huskies were in your diet.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 21, 2011)

eversleep said:


> As a fursona species.
> 
> My friend said they gave good head. -.-



I know far too little about anteaters to have an opinion on them as a fursona species. 

Also, I'm sorry for all the hate you're getting...but I can kind of see where they're coming from. As dickish as it sounds, you should probably just stop defending yourself when they say something critical. Take it, ignore it, and move on. Sometimes it helps to just let people get things off their chest....like the fact that this question could have been asked in an existing thread. There was no real need to create a new one, especially when there's only one question to respond to, and not much to do afterward. =[


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2011)

Allow me to point this fact out most of you have seemed to miss:

This animal is a shade of fucking green.
A shade of green non-native to the species, or any animal on this planet to point a fact.
So yes, he did pick a unique animal, but he fucked it all up by painting it a ass ugly sparklefag color.


THIS CONVERSATION IS INVALID.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2011)

Jesie said:


> AThis animal is a shade of fucking green.
> A shade of green non-native to the species, or any animal on this planet to point a fact.


 
You've never seen a parrot then? Or a budgerigar? Lovebirds? no?


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You've never seen a parrot then? Or a budgerigar? Lovebirds? no?


 

....a frog?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2011)

Intrapersonality said:


> ....a frog?


 
We can't use frogs. It's too early, you haven't even rekindled the Forge to defrot the land, allowing you to choose the frogs you need to fulfil your part in the game.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 21, 2011)

They should die in a fire.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> We can't use frogs. It's too early, you haven't even rekindled the Forge to defrot the land, allowing you to choose the frogs you need to fulfil your part in the game.



...it doesn't even snow where I live. >-> I have plenty of frogs...


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2011)

Mother nature has many colors to chose from, but none in quite that fuck ass ugly lovely shade of mint green and... what the fuck kind of blue is that anyways?
As DA, FA and Google can tell you, if you want it to be more exotic, COLOR THE SHIT OUT OF IT.


Also: Fuck birds. What have fucking birds done for me anyways? Besides shit all over my car. And evolve from reptiles. And chip at 5 in the morning. FUCK YOU BIRD. ALL THE OTHER BIRDS ARE ASLEEP YOU DUMB FUCKER. YOU JUST SIT RIGHT THERE AND KEEP CHIRPING, I'MA GET MY SHOTGUN.

Fuck you birds. Fuck you all.


Icky, shut the hell up.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 21, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Mother nature has many colors to chose from, but none in quite that fuck ass ugly lovely shade of mint green and... what the fuck kind of blue is that anyways?


 

=o= I suppose my argument is invalid, considering I'm partially colorblind.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 21, 2011)

Anteaters are cool. If I ever lose my keys or something up my ass I can get an anteater to fish it out for me.

& fuck you, Jesie. You're a *dark green alligator*.
Yawn


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2011)

That's funny clayton, I'm not sure what color douches are.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 21, 2011)

Jesie said:


> That's funny clayton, I'm not sure what color douches are.


 They're dark green


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> They're dark green



83 






iseewhatyoudidthere


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Volkodav (Jun 21, 2011)

Intrapersonality said:


> 83
> 
> 
> iseewhatyoudidthere


 
*witch cackle*


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

First of all, I'm lime green, NOT mint green. The blue is also usually darker than in this pic.
Second of all, there actually are other colored anteaters on FA. Even another green one with wilder color scheme than mine. Look up the user "anteater".
Also, Clayton I'll fish something out of your ass as long as you shower everyday. c:


----------



## Elessara (Jun 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> First of all, I'm lime green, NOT mint green. The blue is also usually darker than in this pic.
> Second of all, there actually are other colored anteaters on FA. Even another green one with wilder color scheme than mine. Look up the user "anteater".
> Also, Clayton I'll fish something out of your ass as long as you shower everyday. c:


 
This... this is horrifying.. *~*


----------



## Jesie (Jun 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> First of all, I'm lime green, NOT mint green.


 

LIME GREEN: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


MINT GREEN: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


YOU MAY WISH TO GET THAT LOOKED AT.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2011)

They're pretty cool I guess.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Jesie said:


> LIME GREEN: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> 
> MINT GREEN: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> ...


Actually according to those pictures... looks like a mixture of both.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

eversleep said:


> There's plenty to be discussed if you use your... IMAGINATION. 8D


 
Judging by the other posts in this thread there seems to be a lot of people who care more for ants than anteaters. :V

But anteater seem to be rare, and i Lurk alot!!!


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 21, 2011)

I think they're cool! I love their bushy tails.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 21, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> I think they're cool! I love their bushy tails.



Dag nabbit you should have checked the post count, the last post dates back to June ! Since you seem new I'll just give you a quick explanation : if the last post in a thread is more than three or four weeks old, don't bother answering. It's called necro and it's against the rules.

Watch out for that next time you post! 8D


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2011)

Great at eating ants. 

Not so much at making threads.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 21, 2011)

The mechanics of how an anteater would talk is kind of breaking my brain.


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 21, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> The mechanics of how an anteater would talk is kind of breaking my brain.


I like to imagine a "Mrrh mawrwarhhh, mooorh moorh morh mrohhhhhhh" as 'Hello, absolute pleasure to meet you'


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 21, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> The mechanics of how an anteater would talk is kind of breaking my brain.



Lots of spitting and a lisp, I'd think.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> The mechanics of how an anteater would talk is kind of breaking my brain.



Maybe something like this?

And thread necro.
Stop it, Fggts.


----------

